# New to the collection



## TheBombersDream (Apr 6, 2015)

Recently got my hands on this little guy. I only have one other poison bottle and I don't know much about them. Can any give me an idea what might have been in this? Maybe time frame and manufacturer? Embossed two sides with poison. The other two are blank.


----------



## TheBombersDream (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry, I'm pretty green....But this is a ks-2?


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 9, 2015)

It is a KS-2. Not real common, but probably the most common of the series. $15-$20, price goes way up the larger the bottle


----------



## TheBombersDream (Apr 10, 2015)

Great, thanks for the info. I don't see many poison bottles where I'm from so I'm glad to get my hands on it


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 12, 2015)

There are 3 other colors in this size, cornflower, clear and amber. Sizes include 3 1/4, 4 1/2, 5 & 7 3/4. The larger sizes include Moss as a color also.  Some tidbits about the bottle I didn't have access too while away from home. []


----------

